# Correct  Attire for In Hand Showing



## fornema (28 April 2013)

I have not done to much showing in my time, but going to give it a proper bash this summer with my 3yo. She is a Black Hanoverian X Russian Warmblood standing at 16.2hh at the moment, so has substance to her and bears greater resemblance to the Hanoverian side of her breeding. 

I'm hoping to show her in young-stock classes and have been encouraged by a well known judge that she will do extremely in foreign breeds and young sports classes, along with certain breed/type classes. 

However I have only done one show in hand with her in which she behaved impeccably and was told by the judge that I had let her down and if we had have been correctly turned out we would have won the class, which was true as I wasn't completely correctly turned out as was erring on the side of safety with what i was wearing as wasn't sure what her reaction would be to it all. 

So what would you turn her out in?
She is currently in black tack as she is pure black bar a facial marking.

What should i be wearing according to the certain classes? 
I think i have it mostly correct now but need reassurance. Also would long boots be okay or would that be considered improper.

Sorry for the long story, In-Hand showing is not my strong point as i usually showjump.


----------



## Todmiester (28 April 2013)

I like seeing Youngstock should wear inhand bridles in havanah no matter what colour the horse is. Dislike chain couplings as they tend to lead to horses being unsteady in the head.

Handler dressed in shirt, tie and tweed jacket. Smart trousers and short boots or dark trainers, something which gives you some grip. Hair tied back if long, and a hat. I have an ancient riding hat which I removed the straps so it looks like a beagler.


----------



## fornema (28 April 2013)

Todmiester said:



			I like seeing Youngstock should wear inhand bridles in havanah no matter what colour the horse is. Dislike chain couplings as they tend to lead to horses being unsteady in the head.

Handler dressed in shirt, tie and tweed jacket. Smart trousers and short boots or dark trainers, something which gives you some grip. Hair tied back if long, and a hat. I have an ancient riding hat which I removed the straps so it looks like a beagler.
		
Click to expand...

Trousers wise am i correct in using cream/beige trousers so as not to blend in with her legs?

Would it be incorrect to use just my normal velvet covered hat, with straps. As only other option would be a brown beagler style hat which would clash with her coat. 

Also bridle wise, i have a havana bridle for her but the colour looks awful and clashy although its obviously more correct to use havana could i get away with black, I am just thinking local showing for the next few outings until August time.


----------



## rema (28 April 2013)

I was always told if your horse has dark legs you should wear light coloured trousers and if the legs are white (stockings or legs are white) you should wear dark trousers..


----------

